# Apache2Triad



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use this for self-hosting and find it to be probably the EASIEST hosting package I've ever used. I was wondering if anyone else uses it and has any tips.

This is what it runs on...

Intel Dual Pentium III 550Mhz each
524MB PC100
Windows XP Pro SP2


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I've been using it for a year now to host my gamelazer site (nothing really there anymore, just use it for file transfers and MP3 streaming)

Its really easy to use and completely transparent once its up and running. The combined processes take less of a memory footprint when put together than 5 megs. 

As far as tips go, there are none really... its a webserver that runs perfectly...

Congrats on the 4k, btw!


----------

